# Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?



## alm0st (8. Juli 2014)

*Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Hi zusammen,

für mein Wohnzimmer brauch ich endlich ne anständige Glotze - und hab keine Ahnung welchen. Gewünschte Größe ab 60". Konkretes Budget hab ich nicht aber so im Bereich ab 1000 € wird man in der Größe ja schon fündig. Meine Frage: was taugen die Geräte in dem Bereich? Bekommt man da schon was ordentliches Geboten oder muss ich noch 500 € drauf legen? 3D ist mir z.B. überhaupt nicht wichtig, dafür sollte aber Wlan fähig sein und nen DVB C/S/T Tuner besitzen.

-> Beamer kommt für mich nicht in Frage (die Gründe dagegen sind bei mir leider zahlreich).


----------



## dackel111 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Heyho  
Generell muss man sagen das es zwar durchaus Geräte in dem Bereich um 1000€ gibt, die bildtechnisch aber eher suboptimal sind ^^...
Ob lieber Plasma oder LED kann man pauschal auch nicht sagen, haben beide Vor / Nachteile
Der Plasma hat meiner Meinung nach immer noch die beste Farbechtheit und keinen Nachzieheffekt, der LED hingegen ist heller und verbraucht weniger Strom ^^
Problem ist leider auch, dass sobald Features wie z.B. 3D fehlen, auch die Bildquali meistens nicht ganz so gut ist :/

Mein Favorit unter den LED TV`s ist eig. der Sony KDL-65W855A
Ist zwar noch ein 2013er Modell aber hat echt ein richtig gutes Bild. War bei uns im Saturn vor ner Weile für 1799,- zu haben.
Sony KDL-65W855A LED-Fernseher: LCD-Fernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Wenns ein Plasma sein soll wirds schwierig da eig nur noch Panasonic wirklich was anbietet und selbst das sind keine Neuentwicklungen mehr :/
Sind auch leider ne kleine Ecke teurer 
Panasonic TX-P65VTW60 Full-HD-Plasmafernseher: Plasmafernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Hoffe konnte dir erstmal bisschen weiterhelfen ^^


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Ganz einfach: In dunklen Räumen sind Plasmas besser. Sonst LCDs.


----------



## onlyagamer (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

wie wärs mit dem war in den test recht gut und immer preiß Leistungs tipp nur 3d is nicht so berauschend aber meiner Meinung nach brauch das eh Keiner xD außer mal im Kino,
nimm ihn halt in 50 oder 55 zoll dann kommst mit deiner preißvorstellung hin

gibt auch woanders zu kaufen.....    http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00I3WQTNY/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=home-theater


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

60" und 1000 Taler wird wohl eher nur Holzklasse. Mit WLan und ein paar Extras wird die Luft dünn und selbst 1500 Taler wären knapp. Bei Geizhals wäre zb Sharp in dem Preisrahmen. Was es an lokalen Angeboten gibt möglicherweise Auslaufgeräte kann man schwer abschätzen und generell sollte man sich die möglichen Kandidaten im Laden vorab ansehen


----------



## alm0st (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Also für nen guten TV würd ich schon 1500-1800 € auf den Tisch legen. Die Frage war eben nur, was die Teile am unterem Rand des Preisbereichs so taugen - das hat sich aber dann wohl erledigt 

Ich schaue zwar eher erst Abends aber ich möchte halt auch am WE einfach mal tagsüber schauen, ohne alles abdunkeln zu müssen. Und mein Wohnzimmer hat sehr viel Fensterfläche. Dann bleibt wohl bloß LCD.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Wie schon gesagt, in den Laden gehen und ein paar Geräte anschauen und auf lokale Schnäppchen achten. Auf Krampf auch nicht das Größte kaufen was man bekommt und vielleicht auf die letzten 5" verzichten


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Größe ist schon viel wert, mehr als die meisten anderen Aspekte der andere Bildqualität. Natürlich ist nicht jeder Zentimeter einen beliebig hohen Aufpreis wert aber 5" oder gar 10" sind schon sehr viel. Man unterschätzt das leicht; ein 60" TV hat eine fast 50% größere Bildfläche als ein 50"...

Wenn sich der Raum gut abdunkeln lässt würde ich einen 152cm/60" Plasma empfehlen. Und zwar einen von LG. Ein Panasonic wäre zwar wesentlich besser aber auch gut doppelt (!) so teuer. Das sprengt das Budget leider bei weitem.

Wenn sich der Raum nicht gut abdunkeln lässt bzw. der TV meist tagsüber benutzt wird oder während der Raum beleuchtet ist könntest du etwa über einen Sharp Aquos LC-60LE652E nachdenken. Es ist aber nicht so das ein Plasma in einem nicht abgedunkelten Raum sofort schlecht ist, ein Plasma ist dann eben nicht ganz so gut wie ein guter LCD. Bei LCDs gibt es mehr Auswahl sodass du wenn du bereit bist etwas mehr auszugeben leichter ein eventuell besseres Modell bekommst. Die LCD "Königsklasse" ist mit Geräten wie etwa dem Sony X8500B ist aber auch hier preislich in weiter Ferne.


----------



## alm0st (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Abdunkeln lässt sichs schon ganz gut. Also von der Qualität her: Plasma (Panasonic) > Plasma (LG) > LCD (Sony X8500) > LCD (Sharp)? Kann man das (in etwa) so zusammenfassen?

Wie wäre es mit diesem LG dann?

LG 60PA6500 152 cm (60 Zoll) Plasma-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse B (Full-HD, 600Hz SFD, DVB-T/C) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Buxxdehude (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Huhu

So pauschal wie das hier bisher gesagt wurde, kann man das leider nicht sagen. 

LCD besser am Tag als Plasma - Hmm.

Plasma Bild ist dunkler - Hmm.

Plasma Bild brennt ein - Hmm.

Btt:

Der Lg Plasma ist vielleicht sehr günstig. Leider hat er auch einen sehr sehr miserablen Kontrast.
Das wird dir im dunkeln noch mehr auffallen als im hellen. 

Die Pana Plasmas sind wirklich sehr gut. Die Samsungs müssen sich aber auch nicht verstecken. 

Ich persönlich würde mir keinen led der unteren Preisklasse holen, weil die im dunkeln ordentliche Lichthöfe haben. 
Ob es bei den teuren Modellen anders aussieht, das weiß ich nicht. 

Noch mal zum
Anfang: ich kann mich am Tag mit einem Plasma nicht beschweren.

Die LEDs von Sony sollen Top sein. Jedenfalls einige Modelle.


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Die LG Plasmas sind in verschiedenerlei Hinsicht schon etwas schlechter als Panasonic Plasmas. In dunklen Räumen sollte er es in Sachen Bildqualität und insbesondere Kontrast aber praktisch mit jedem LCD aufnehmen können.

Die letzten Panasonic Plasmas liefern dagegen auch in etwas hellerern Räumen einen stabil hohen Kontrast, flimmern praktisch nicht (der LG Plasma sollte aber in der Praxis auch nicht sichtbar flimmern). Allerdings sind sie, wie schon angemerkt, so teuer das sie leider kaum eine Option darstellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*



> Größe ist schon viel wert, mehr als die meisten anderen Aspekte der andere Bildqualität. Natürlich ist nicht jeder Zentimeter einen beliebig hohen Aufpreis wert aber 5" oder gar 10" sind schon sehr viel. Man unterschätzt das leicht; ein 60" TV hat eine fast 50% größere Bildfläche als ein 50"...


 Sicher ist größer besser aber auf Krampf einen 60" wo man nach kurzer Zeit schon den Wunsch verspürt den aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Da wäre mir ein guter 55" da dann doch lieber. 
 Schaue dich einfach mal in ein paar Läden um und spiele an denen herum wie auch mit den Fernbedienungen


----------



## Superwip (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Aber gibt es 140cm/55"er die für einen vergleichbaren Preis (also ~1000€) viel besser sind?

Bei Plasmas definitiv nicht. Bei LCDs schon eher. Allerdings ist es nicht leicht den Vorteil einzuschätzen.



> Schaue dich einfach mal in ein paar Läden um und spiele an denen herum wie auch mit den Fernbedienungen



Die suboptimalen Lichtverhältnisse in den meisten konventionellen Elektronikläden machen einen vernünftigen Test fast unmöglich und können zu falschen Schlüssen führen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Gut das Bild ist so eine Sache aber die Fernbedienung und die Menüs etc. kann man testen. Zu Plasma kann ich wenig sagen und wenn man Glück hat ein gutes Vorjahresmodell zu erwischen könnte es vielleicht klappen?


----------



## Superwip (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Eine richtig schlechte Fernbedienung hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Menüs sagen nicht viel aus, da man nur schwer beurteilen kann was bestimmte Einstellungen tatsächlich bewirken auch wenn sie an sich wichtig sind (etwa Gaming/PC Modus). Grundlegende Einstellungsmöglichkeiten fehlen keinem/kaum einem Gerät der in Frage kommenden Preisklasse.

Ein Problem ist natürlich auch das viele Läden manche in Frage kommenden Modelle vermutlich nicht auf Lager haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Mir fällt auf der Stelle eine teilweise unnötige Funktion auf der FB ein wie zb der Videotext. Manche schalten auf VT  dann VT ohne Hintergrund und erst dann auf aus. Auch hat man manchmal das Gefühl das es sinnvoller wäre alle 10 Finger an einer Hand zu haben wobei 5 Finger eher wie Tentakel ausgeführt sein sollten. ich verkneife mir jetzt mal die 1001 Details


----------



## uka (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Also aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung würde ich sagen das die Bilder eines Plasma-TV immer deutlich besser und realistischer aussehen als die eines LED-TV's. 

Zu Hause habe ich: 
Samsung PS60E579 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung UE55F6470 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (1 Jahr alt)

Das Bild des Plasma ist wirklich wesentlich geiler, wenn es um Filme geht. Die 3D Funktionen habe ich noch nie genutzt, Amazon Instant Video / Maxdome können beide. 

Alle Panasonic TV's die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe hatten ein miserables Bild, LG und Sony waren wie auch Samsung ganz gut. 

Wenn du das beste Bild willst (unter den Technologien), nicht ständig den PC an den TV anschließt (Einbrennen) und dir der Mehrverbrauch recht sind, würde ich immer zu einem Plasma raten.


----------



## Superwip (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Die Einbrennproblematik wird oft und stark überschätzt. In der Praxis kann man sie wohl ignorieren.


----------



## alm0st (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Also in Ebay Kleinazeigen stehen einige Panasonic drin, zwar nur 55" aber dafür auch für bloß für 1400-1500 €. Aber irgednwie bin ich da skeptisch, wenn NEU und OVP und dann der Preis?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Generell ist Panasonic sehr teuer und man findet fast nix zum Ramschpreis.


> Alle Panasonic TV's die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe hatten ein miserables Bild, LG und Sony waren wie auch Samsung ganz gut.


 Das kann ich nicht bestätigen und hatte es bei Samsung. Viel für sein Geld bekommt man in der tat bei LG


----------



## Lord_Tyranus (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*



alm0st schrieb:


> Also in Ebay Kleinazeigen stehen einige Panasonic drin, zwar nur 55" aber dafür auch für bloß für 1400-1500 €. Aber irgednwie bin ich da skeptisch, wenn NEU und OVP und dann der Preis?


 
Ich kenne einen deutschen Händler, der günstig ist (oder vielleicht war), sehr viele HiFiForum-Kunden beliefert, und den Fernseher aufstellt. Wenn Interesse vorhanden, würde ich dir die Kontaktdaten zukommen lassen. Falls du in der Schweiz wohnst, könntest du einen Panasonic Premium Fernseher für unglaublich freche 800€ bekommen. Der hat letztes Jahr mal mehr als 2200€ gekostet. Bildtechnisch macht dieser jeden anderen Fernseher (außer OLEDs oder vielleicht den Samsung Plasma) platt. Da sind sich die Experten einig. Habe selbst das 65 Zoll-Modell des VTW60.

PANASONIC TX-P55VTW60

Geliefert werden sie nicht nach Deutschland, aber meines Wissens können die Fernseher auch abgeholt werden.


----------



## alm0st (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Schon mal danke für euer Feedback. Bin jetzt auf folgenden TV gestoßen:

TX-P65STW50 VIERA STW50-Serie - Panasonic Deutschland & Österreich

Da hätte ich ein interessantes Angebot gefunden. Eventuell schau ich mir den mal an. Der soweit ich das sehe genau das was ich an Austattung möchte. Einzig die 255W sind schon ne Ansage


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Hat ja vielleicht auch schon ca 2,5 Jahre auf dem Buckel. 255W ist schon viel wären knapp 100W mehr als andere Geräte


----------



## alm0st (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Ja gut, hab ja jetzt fast alle Lampen auf LED umgerüstet, das würde dann wohl so auf +/- 0 rauskommen (sofern man die Betriebsstunden gleich setzt^^)  

Ich schaue jetzt einfach mal die nächste Zeit ob sich nicht doch irgendwo mal ein Schnäppchen auftut, ansonsten muss wohl einfach noch ein bischen Geld auf die Seite gelegt werden


----------



## Superwip (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Beim Kauf gebrauchter Plasmas muss man sehr vorsichtig sein da die Panels ja nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer haben. Diese liegt zwar in der Größenordnung von einigen Jahren Dauerbetrieb aber wer weiß was der Vorbesitzer damit angestellt hat...

Stromverbrauch... also bitte! 100W mehr oder weniger, wayne interessierts?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Strom kommt zwar aus der Steckdose kostet aber trotzdem Geld und warum soll man nicht versuchen da zu sparen


----------



## Lord_Tyranus (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*



alm0st schrieb:


> Schon mal danke für euer Feedback. Bin jetzt auf folgenden TV gestoßen:
> 
> TX-P65STW50 VIERA STW50-Serie - Panasonic Deutschland & Österreich
> 
> Da hätte ich ein interessantes Angebot gefunden. Eventuell schau ich mir den mal an. Der soweit ich das sehe genau das was ich an Austattung möchte. Einzig die 255W sind schon ne Ansage



Wie hoch ist zirka das Angebot (kannst mich auch per PN informieren). Ich kann dir einen Händler nennen, bei den du einen neuen VTW60 mit 65 Zoll für rund 2200€ neu bekommst.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Strom kommt zwar aus der Steckdose kostet aber trotzdem Geld und warum soll man nicht versuchen da zu sparen


 
Der Stromverbrauch ist für mich irrelevant, weil der Output (Bild) gar nicht identisch ist. Man kann schließlich das Bild einer Plasmas höher gewichten als das Bild eines LCDs. Und Bildtechnisch kommt da eben kein einziger LCD heran.

Beispiel:
Als Film-Fan vergebe ich dem Panasonic wegen des sehr natürlichen Bilds einen Output von 2,0, und der LCD bekommt dagegen weil des weniger natürlichen Bildes von mir eine 1,0. 

Der Panasonic verbraucht 180W, der LCD/LED 90W. 
So haben nun beide pro Output den gleichen Stromverbrauch, nämlich 90W für den Output.

Das ist natürlich nur ein theoretisches Beispiel, was aber zeigen soll, dass deswegen auch nie einen Sportwagen mit einen Kleinwagen vergleichen werden sollte. 

Der VTW60 verbraucht in 55 Zoll durchschnittlich 220W, der WT60 (55 Zoll) ca. 90W. Bei 4 Stunden und 365 Tagen kommt man auf ungefähr 340kWh beim VTW60 und 130 kWh beim WT60.

Bei einem Preis von 0,28€ pro kWh kostet der VTW60 95€ Strom und der WT60 36€ im Jahr. Die Ersparnis beträgt knappe 50€.

Dafür kostete der WT60 UVP 3000€ und der VTW60 2600€. Die Differenz von 400€ ergibt demnach eine Amortisationszeit von zirka acht Jahren.

Wenn man jetzt den ST50 mit einer besseren Bildqualität als den WT60 nimmt wird der Unterschied noch größer. Der Preis liegt UVP bei 1800€ und somit 1200€ weniger. Bei 50€ Mehrkosten durch den Strom fahre ich mit dem LCD/LED bei Strompreisen von 0,28€ erst nach 21 Jahren in die Gewinnzone.



Superwip schrieb:


> Beim Kauf gebrauchter Plasmas muss man sehr vorsichtig sein da die Panels ja nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer haben. Diese liegt zwar in der Größenordnung von einigen Jahren Dauerbetrieb aber wer weiß was der Vorbesitzer damit angestellt hat...
> 
> Stromverbrauch... also bitte! 100W mehr oder weniger, wayne interessierts?


 
Aktuelle Plasmas haben mit 100 000 Stunden eine deutlich höhere Halbwertszeit als LCDs. Seitdem die LCDs die LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung haben, machen LCD-Hersteller auch keine Werbung mit der Lebensdauer mehr (bei CCFL waren es noch rund 60 000 Stunden). Zumal LCDs sehr viel billiger als Panasonic Plasmas verbaut sind.

Problematischer ist das Nachleuchten. Wer weiß was damit vorher getan wurde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Ich wollte hier ja keine Stromberechnung vom Zaun brechen, nur wer auf die Kosten schaut achtet allgemein eher drauf


----------



## Superwip (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

So viel kann der TV kaum verbrauchen das sich das in absehbarer Zeit in der selben Größenordnung wie der Anschaffungspreis bewegt...

Neue Panasonic Plasmas werden leider teurer weil sie nicht mehr gebaut werden während nach wie vor eine erhebliche Nachfrage besteht.


----------



## Dee7734 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Hey, habe seit 18 Monaten den Panasonic 55"Dt50e und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. 1600Hz, Support externe HDD, ARC, Viera Link, Shutter statt Polar, Wifi alles drin gewesen und kostete 1179€. 

Denke der Nachfolger wird gleich oder besser sein.

Davor besaß ich den Toshiba 46" WL768 TV welcher jetzt als PC Monitor Ergänzung dient. Trotz dessen, dass beides LED TVs sind, ist der Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Würde auf jeden Fall die akutelle Reihe im Auge behalten. Alternativ Sony Produkte des oberen Preisseqments, der damals störende Blaustich ist nicht mehr vorhanden und machten einen brauchbaren Eindruck

Abraten würde ich von Philips, die TVs der 7er Reihe hatten bis zum PFL 7408 ein Super Bild und das Ambilight sieht super aus (war mein neben dem o.g. Panasonic damals in der engeren Auswahl aber gut 700€ teurer. Jedoch finde ich die neue Reihe qualitativ sehr schlecht und war enttäuscht.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## alm0st (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

@ Lord_Tyranus

Das Angebot wäre natürlich für nen gebrauchten (ca. 1½ Jahre alt) und in der Größenordnung um die 1600 €.

Joa ich denke auch das der Stromverbrauch ziemlich egal ist, solange das Bild wirklich gut. Aber grundsätzlich schaut und vergleicht man natürlich. Den Mehrverbrauch gleicht man halt dadurch aus, dass die Kiste nicht immer sinnlos im Hintergrund läuft (zumindest bei mir häufig so).


----------



## alm0st (22. August 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

So, bei mir ist es nun folgender geworden -> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JRSLVMW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Mal noch eine andere Frage, nachdem ich ihn heute geliefert bekommen habe:

Lohnt sich HD+? Die Bildqulität ist echt super aber bei normalen TV Programm sieht man schon deutlich, wie niedrig die Auflösung ist. Mit Modul usw. kostets ja glaub ich um die 70-80 €. Bisher hab ich recht zwiespältige Meinungen dazu gefunden.


----------



## dackel111 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

HD+ ist so ne Sache.
Klar sieht das Bild dann besser aus aber selbst mit HD+ hat man nur ne HD-ready Auflösung :/
Die haben auch seid Mai glaub ich die Preise erhöht , so dass man jetzt Für Modul und Karte 79,99 bezahlt aber nurnoch 1/2 Jahr Laufzeit dabei hat...
danach dann 60€ pro Jahr 
kannst dir vielleicht mal in nem Laden oder bei Bekannten den vergleich anschauen?
Ist echt ne schwere Entscheidung ^^


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

HD+ lohnt sich nicht, wer drückt denn freiwillig Kohle ab,

und bekommt als Dank dafür diese Restriktionen aufs Auge gedrückt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD%2B.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Für Werbefernsehen extra bezahlen? Das würde ich mir verkneifen und selbst HD ist durch die Bank nicht für ein besseres Bild ein Garant


----------



## alm0st (23. August 2014)

*AW: Großer TV - LCD/LED oder Plasma?*

Naja, 4 € pro Monat wären mirs schon Wert gewesen aber so wirklich überzeugend ist das Ganze ja nicht. Und Sky überzeugt mich da auch nicht wirklich, hier muss man auch wieder HD extra buchen und der Preis ist einfach viel zu viel des Guten. Dagegen muss ich aber ArteHD und ServusTV HD loben - deren Bildqualität ist echt erste Sahne.


----------

